# 40# Yellow river flathead



## river runner (Jan 28, 2009)

Had some family in from Canada and Northern Minnesota last week that had never caught a catfish. SoI carried them to the Yellow River and set a couple of bush hooks. The night turned out better than expected. It was a fishing trip they will not forget.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Great catch...

NJD:bowdown


----------



## fwbfishhead (Feb 4, 2009)

Where about one yellow river do you fish? I fish up around baker area and have seen some 25# cats but not any 40's


----------



## river runner (Jan 28, 2009)

We fish down closer to the mouth, west of the 87 bridge.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

thats a big piece of pu**y right there!!


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

thats some nice cats how big was the big one


----------



## RiverGulfFshr (Oct 2, 2007)

Great bush hook fish. Supprised he didnt spin off. Those big spring flats are soon to be really gett'n into it.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

great:clap:clap iam so glad to see some one found the flatheads, i have been working perdido river for a while trying to get some on rod and reel, but some how they keep eluding me, i havent rand any bush hooks our trout lines but maby its about time


----------



## river runner (Jan 28, 2009)

My high quality Walmart scale stopped at 40.6 pounds. A buddy of mine claims to have caught a 52 pounder Saturday night in the same area, I haven't seen the pics yet.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

That's a nice flathead.:bowdown


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

That must have been a bitch hand lining that hoss to the boat!!! Great fish!!! Hell of trot line catch!!! :clap


----------



## troygot2fish (Mar 21, 2008)

thats a big cat


----------



## curdogman (Oct 12, 2007)

That's a good un, congrats. How many did you catch.


----------



## polebenda (Apr 10, 2008)

nice!


----------

